# Moving Extreme V from 2015 Superduty to 2021 Superduty



## nailerdog (Oct 7, 2005)

When going through the e-match system it appear as though I just need the new mount kit 77102 and the new harness kit 74993 for a vehicle with LED headlights which I have. Equipment arrived today.

I'm lightly experienced with plow installs as I have only done 4 of my own. Most recent the install on my 2015 Superduty.

When searching the site for relevant info on a new Superduty with a Fisher install it's a bit concerning. Looks like the new install from the electrical perspective is a challenge at best. When looking through the instructions it seems to confirm that. Ford put a harness connector in the passenger rear fender well?

If someone has found a good video or has developed better set of instructions than the Fisher installation instructions please share or provide a source.

This is my project for Wednesday and any advice or better instructions please share.

Thanks in advance.

Jerry


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not aware of any video but the instructions are pretty detailed. You say you've done 4 installs before - if anything, this one should be easier as it doesn't require you to pull the headlights or splice the turn/ Park wires. Is there something in particular that you are concerned with?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

And you don’t have to drill any holes in the frame!!!


----------



## nailerdog (Oct 7, 2005)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm not aware of any video but the instructions are pretty detailed. You say you've done 4 installs before - if anything, this one should be easier as it doesn't require you to pull the headlights or splice the turn/ Park wires. Is there something in particular that you are concerned with?


I for got to mention this is a 6.7 diesel. Some of the comments and concerns were that everything gets packed on the passenger side where room is very limited and that there are relays in the harness that may get exposed to elements because of where they are in the harness.

I'll just get after it. It's seems convenient that there isn't a need to splice headlight wires.

Thanks


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You’ll figure it out! Good luck


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

nailerdog said:


> I for got to mention this is a 6.7 diesel. Some of the comments and concerns were that everything gets packed on the passenger side where room is very limited and that there are relays in the harness that may get exposed to elements because of where they are in the harness.
> 
> I'll just get after it. It's seems convenient that there isn't a need to splice headlight wires.
> 
> Thanks


You need to be a contortionist to work on those diesels. Zero room. But you'll get it done.


----------



## ElginEagle (Dec 28, 2016)

Just did a 2020 with that harness, The connecter is black,dont confuse it with the white one. The isolation module sets on the fusebox. I have halogen lights,much simpler.


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

ElginEagle said:


> Just did a 2020 with that harness, The connecter is black,dont confuse it with the white one. The isolation module sets on the fusebox. I have halogen lights,much simpler.


Do you have any photos of that you could possibly post? Also what location did you put the ground for the plow?


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

nailerdog said:


> I for got to mention this is a 6.7 diesel. Some of the comments and concerns were that everything gets packed on the passenger side where room is very limited and that there are relays in the harness that may get exposed to elements because of where they are in the harness.
> 
> I'll just get after it. It's seems convenient that there isn't a need to splice headlight wires.
> 
> Thanks


I am doing exact same install how did you make out?


----------



## ElginEagle (Dec 28, 2016)

EastCoastPlowin said:


> Do you have any photos of that you could possibly post? Also what location did you put the ground for the plow?


No pictures, just pull down the passenger fender liner and find the BLACK connecter. Tie the relays tothe loom where you'll never see them again. Run the harness behind the fuse box and place the iso module on top the fuse box. I ran the control harness across the top into the cab. Good luck,this was my first install. Local dealer was $3000 higher than buying out of state.


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

What connects to the "Black connector" from the fisher plow? My fisher dealer did not mention this connector above wheel well and told me to connect directly to each headlight.


----------



## ElginEagle (Dec 28, 2016)

EastCoastPlowin said:


> What connects to the "Black connector" from the fisher plow? My fisher dealer did not mention this connector above wheel well and told me to connect directly to each headlight.


Dont do it. Get the latest harness and no need to remove headlights or grill. 74973 is the headlight harness is the harness I used. Go to Fisher e match and look it up to co firm.
When I did mine there were two harnesses listed. When I call tech support was told they listed two so dealers could clear out old stock
.correct hsrness is easier to install.


----------



## ElginEagle (Dec 28, 2016)

ElginEagle said:


> Dont do it. Get the latest harness and no need to remove headlights or grill. 74973 is the headlight harness is the harness I used. Go to Fisher e match and look it up to co firm.
> When I did mine there were two harnesses listed. When I call tech support was told they listed two so dealers could clear out old stock
> .correct hsrness is easier to install.


Looks like 74993 if your truck has led lights. Hooks up same way.


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

Unfortunately I was too late. My dealer gave me 73973-1 & 74039. I should have gotten 74973 but my dealer did not have in stock and they were told to use up what they had by Fisher. I did not realize there was a difference. 

I am now having major problems on the truck side. Plow functions fine. Truck has no climate control (no heat, no defroster, no a/c, no blower) passenger side front window does not go up or down and door lock button not working, airbag light on dash, left side tpms not reading, radio only works on steering wheel, no thermometer showing outdoor temp. I am sure I am missing something else as well.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EastCoastPlowin said:


> Unfortunately I was too late. My dealer gave me 73973-1 & 74039. I should have gotten 74973 but my dealer did not have in stock and they were told to use up what they had by Fisher. I did not realize there was a difference.
> 
> I am now having major problems on the truck side. Plow functions fine. Truck has no climate control (no heat, no defroster, no a/c, no blower) passenger side front window does not go up or down and door lock button not working, airbag light on dash, left side tpms not reading, radio only works on steering wheel, no thermometer showing outdoor temp. I am sure I am missing something else as well.


What fuse did you use for the ignition? There is no way the headlight wiring is causing those issues. Either you used an ignition fuse the truck doesn't like or you damaged a truck harness during install


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

I was told to use an upfitter switch so I wired to upfitter #1? That works perfectly. I am sure a truck harness was not affected. I went to Ford dealer, they hooked it up to their computer and it spit out a ton of codes, alot pertaining to the front headlamps. We are going to take everything off today, remove splices from headlights and see if truck goes back to normal. I ordered the correct harness from fisher but will not be available for atleast a week.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EastCoastPlowin said:


> I was told to use an upfitter switch so I wired to upfitter #1? That works perfectly. I am sure a truck harness was not affected. I went to Ford dealer, they hooked it up to their computer and it spit out a ton of codes, alot pertaining to the front headlamps. We are going to take everything off today, remove splices from headlights and see if truck goes back to normal. I ordered the correct harness from fisher but will not be available for atleast a week.


Hmmm, yes aux 1 should be perfectly safe then. I do have the 74093 on my shelf, let me look at it and see what it connects to


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

There shouldn’t be splices to the headlight wires just turn and park


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

Western1 said:


> There shouldn't be splices to the headlight wires just turn and park


Correct that is what I meant to say. Just turn on passenger side and turn and park on driver side.


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Hmmm, yes aux 1 should be perfectly safe then. I do have the 74093 on my shelf, let me look at it and see what it connects to


Interesting, according to my closest dealer(s) they all claim to have never stocked it.


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

EastCoastPlowin said:


> Interesting, according to my closest dealer(s) they all claim to have never stocked it.


I misread the part # you stated, I meant to say they have never stocked the 74973


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EastCoastPlowin said:


> Interesting, according to my closest dealer(s) they all claim to have never stocked it.


I have like three of them on my shelf - I ordered them when they were first introduced prior to the availability of the 74973 but then I never actually got a 2020 in to use them on before the 74973 became available. So now they just sit there for the day when I'm hard up on inventory but it hasn't happened yet.



EastCoastPlowin said:


> I misread the part # you stated, I meant to say they have never stocked the 74973


edit: It's been available since April (-ish?) - I'd be surprised that _any_ dealer didn't have them at some point by now.


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I have like three of them on my shelf - I ordered them when they were first introduced prior to the availability of the 74973 but then I never actually got a 2020 in to use them on before the 74973 became available. So now they just sit there for the day when I'm hard up on inventory but it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> edit: It's been available since April (-ish?) - I'd be surprised that _any_ dealer didn't have them at some point by now.


Two dealers I called never even heard of 74973 which was surprising to me, and the others said they can get it but they are using the combo they gave me to use up their stock. They all said they have not used the new harness 74973.

If you do an ematch today it only gives the option for 74973. If you did an ematch 4 days ago it gave this option: "74973 or 73973-1 & 74039.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EastCoastPlowin said:


> Two dealers I called never even heard of 74973 which was surprising to me, and the others said they can get it but they are using the combo they gave me to use up their stock. They all said they have not used the new harness 74973.
> 
> If you do an ematch today it only gives the option for 74973. If you did an ematch 4 days ago it gave this option: "74973 or 73973-1 & 74039.


Interesting - 2020 says the same thing now also. Perhaps there is an incompatibility that they've discovered. Guess those 3 kits are going to sit there a while longer.


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Interesting - 2020 says the same thing now also. Perhaps there is an incompatibility that they've discovered. Guess those 3 kits are going to sit there a while longer.


That is correct 2020 says the same thing but my dealer says they have been installing on 2020s and they "claim" to have done 2021s.


----------



## ElginEagle (Dec 28, 2016)

EastCoastPlowin said:


> Unfortunately I was too late. My dealer gave me 73973-1 & 74039. I should have gotten 74973 but my dealer did not have in stock and they were told to use up what they had by Fisher. I did not realize there was a difference.
> 
> I am now having major problems on the truck side. Plow functions fine. Truck has no climate control (no heat, no defroster, no a/c, no blower) passenger side front window does not go up or down and door lock button not working, airbag light on dash, left side tpms not reading, radio only works on steering wheel, no thermometer showing outdoor temp. I am sure I am missing something else as well.


Fisher e match doesn't list that old harness anymore, just the 74973.


----------



## EastCoastPlowin (Dec 23, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Interesting - 2020 says the same thing now also. Perhaps there is an incompatibility that they've discovered. Guess those 3 kits are going to sit there a while longer.


Well I removed the entire electrical side of plow from my truck, brought to ford dealer, they tried to reprogram everything, no luck, the FICM is not responding. SOL at this point with no plow and no climate control, etc. I had two other mechanics double check the wiring per the instructions from 74039. I am curious to know if anyone else had this problem with a 2021 yet.

One thing I noticed and maybe you would know is the 2020 appears to have one of the harnesses going to either high or low bulb wrapped in "gray tubing". The 2021 they are all wrapped in black electrical tape. The directions for 74039 state "gray tubing" on the diagram. This makes me think Fisher thought 2021 would be compatible but realized 4 days ago that was not the case. I have no idea at this point.


----------



## ElginEagle (Dec 28, 2016)

EastCoastPlowin said:


> Well I removed the entire electrical side of plow from my truck, brought to ford dealer, they tried to reprogram everything, no luck, the FICM is not responding. SOL at this point with no plow and no climate control, etc. I had two other mechanics double check the wiring per the instructions from 74039. I am curious to know if anyone else had this problem with a 2021 yet.
> 
> One thing I noticed and maybe you would know is the 2020 appears to have one of the harnesses going to either high or low bulb wrapped in "gray tubing". The 2021 they are all wrapped in black electrical tape. The directions for 74039 state "gray tubing" on the diagram. This makes me think Fisher thought 2021 would be compatible but realized 4 days ago that was not the case. I have no idea at this point.


Hav you tried calling Fisher tech support? I called them when I couldn't find the black connector and they were very knowledgeable. Thats when he told me about the two harnesses. That was on a 2020.


----------



## nailerdog (Oct 7, 2005)

I just completed the install that I started this thread with. I did the ematch for both trucks and had ordered the parts that were different for the trucks

Truck is a Platinum so some extra plastic covers in the bumper to deal with. The plow mount was straight forward and the instructions were pretty good but a couple pictures would have helped

The harness instructions were not bad except for some of the lighting harness hookup. I defaulted to the appropriate diagram for LED truck lights and halogen plow lights and that made much more sense.

The instructions clearly mislead me on the aux wire on the in cab controller harness. Instructions said that the red power wire would not be used. That was bogus as it needed 12v to power the hand held plow controller.

I had plenty of room to tuck relays and fuses in behind the fuse box and overall the install came out pretty clean.

I had to move the harness for the lights on the plow as the new one comes out on the passenger side vs the original one which was on the driver's side.

Thanks for the assistance this forum provides.

Jerry


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you got it done!!! Good luck!


----------

